# Sending to the Philippines



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just wanted to update everyone of an ACTUAL case in sending both money and boxes to the Philippines. This info is current as of last night when I did this.

Sending money to PI….I was still able to send money last night to my sister-in-law via XOOM and she was able to pick up the cash at a local Cebuana in Manila.

Sending boxes to PI…I was able to schedule a pick-up of 2 Balikbayan boxes, through Atlas Shippers (who I have used for years) for delivery to my sister-in-law in Manila. I do not have a delivery date as of yet.

Just wanted to give all an REAL update of getting supplies and money to the Philippines.

JM101
lane:


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I sent 2 Balakbayan boxes over 8 weeks ago from Australia to La Union, normal time is 5 to 6 weeks but I am sure because of our current problems they are sitting in a warehouse in Manila and will be dispatched once things hopefully get back to a semblance of "normal".

Sending/transferring funds electronically has never been a problem so far touch wood.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have 2 BB boxes sitting in Manila. They have been there since the beginning of April, and the domestic travel ban means they will continue to sit. I talked to Atlas yesterday, and they said deliveries might restart next week (after 1MAY)


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

We've had no problem sending money via Remitly to Manila, Mindanao and Pampanga haven't tried boxes


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Update on boxes sent:

Picked up this morning and driver confirmed to me that delivery time is 35 to 40 days. I asked about the lockdown and he told me that Atlas had an exemption with permissions to make deliveries.

We shall see how true....clock is now ticking (lol)

JM101


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

My Asawa sent $$ to family on Friday May 1st, but family in Caloocan having hard time to pick up the amt (only about 10K Pesos) as they locations they went to were limiting 4K pesos due to priority to Phil "social security" payments or loans. We were thinking, who hell pays to send just $65-70?! Good grief. They will try again later this week as it's worst at first of month.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> My Asawa sent $$ to family on Friday May 1st, but family in Caloocan having hard time to pick up the amt (only about 10K Pesos) as they locations they went to were limiting 4K pesos due to priority to Phil "social security" payments or loans. We were thinking, who hell pays to send just $65-70?! Good grief. They will try again later this week as it's worst at first of month.


I tried to use my stateside ATM card in our municipality and it wouldn't work with a local Pharmacy or the mom and pop hardware store and they only accept Philippine ATM cards to perform these functions and the clerk mentioned the maximum I could withdraw was only 2000 pesos.


----------

